# Country Guitar Lessons Over Email?



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

I was wondering if someone would be willing to answer a few questions I have about country lead playing over email or messenger?? 

If so, please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I improvise a little country here and there, practice up on double stops and learn your major scales. This has always got me through. Check out Danny Gatton for some ideas.... hot licks and on the mellow side listen to Chet..


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with Paul. When I get tossed into a Southern County Rock song, I live in the major blues scale.
The simple way to think of this box is either to pull it up two frets (eg in A):
Minor Box:
-8---10-
-8---10(A)-
---9--- 
to Major Box:
-10-----12-
-10(A)--12- (get some heavy bending on that 12th fret)
------11---

or to play in the relative minor - 3 frets down - F#m in this case


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The circle of fifths... Am = CMaj basically


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks guys, got all that stuff down...

is it safe to say that a lot of country is major scale while adding flat 3rd, 5th, and 7th?

and kinda combining major and minor pentatonic scales?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Just go with it, it will come to you.... Country and Jazz fit well together..


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

And the difference between Rock Guitar and Country Guitar is getting smaller every day.

In answer to your question about Major and Minor combined, yes, definitely.

(my example above was in A major, so F#m would be the relative minor. Simple way to remember this, play an F#m7 barre chord in 1st position. Your index finger is barring an A major 2nd position)


----------

